# Source: Rashard Sign and Trade is a Go



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone else buying this?



> The Magic will finalize a contract with Lewis, the most coveted small forward on the free-agent market, today. A news conference will be held this afternoon where the Magic will announce that Lewis has signed a six-year sign-and-trade deal worth a staggering $127.2 million. According to a source close to the negotiations who asked to remain anonymous, Orlando will send a second-round pick back to Seattle as compensation in the sign-and-trade deal.


http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070711/SPORTS/707110371/1002/SPORTS


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

im buying...

thats all sounds about right... but i wouuld have really liked to see otis get some players involved in the sign and trade, instead of dealing yet ANOTHER one of our draft picks...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

did the official free agency period begin? what is taking so long for this deal to get done? rashard made a verbal agreement last week..

edit: Today is the first day we can sign him.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

There's just no way that can be true. The 5 years, 75$ million deal was already overpaying him but 6 years, 127$ million puts Rashard in the running for most overpayed player ever.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its baffling honestly.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

LineOFire said:


> There's just no way that can be true. The 5 years, 75$ million deal was already overpaying him but 6 years, 127$ million puts Rashard in the running for most overpayed player ever.


you are thinking along the lines that we are going to get a good deal...

he is going to be overpaid, and we all know it... dont be surprised if this is the deal.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Lewis, 27, is expected to sign a five-year contract worth nearly $100 million, roughly $97 million based on the new salary-cap ceiling projected by the league to be an estimated $56 million per team.
> 
> Lewis' salary likely will start at $16.8 million, with the obligatory 8 percent raise each season.


This is from an article from the sentinel... it's actually a pretty good read and explains the lewis situation, the milicic situation (or non situation), and how we are looking to lock jameer up. 

Article... GOOD READ!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just dont see the positives. Who do you replace Darko with? Does Rashard even guarantee the Magic a playoff berth?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

HB said:


> I just dont see the positives. Who do you replace Darko with? Does Rashard even guarantee the Magic a playoff berth?


darko or rashard didn't guarantee our playoff berth last season... I think we could get to the playoffs on our talent alone... with rashard it IS a guarantee...

rashard would get paid ridiculous money this year by some team in the NBA... and i'm glad that it is orlando. We still have enough money to lock up Jameer, and more importantly Dwight. I think that this signing is going to pay off, and Orlando was in need of a player that can draw double and triple teams away from Dwight. Rashard can really help do that and he will spread the floor... he's a consistent scoring threat (which is what we needed). What else was out there that would have been a better sign for this season than rashard?

As for Darko... we don't need him or his ego. There are plenty of big men that we could nab that would be just as servicable as Darko (ie kurt thomas). We also have Gortat playing EXTREMELY well in the summer league, and he has almost an identical game as Darko... I'm not losing any sleep over Darko walking.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> darko or rashard didn't guarantee our playoff berth last season... I think we could get to the playoffs on our talent alone... with rashard it IS a guarantee...
> 
> rashard would get paid ridiculous money this year by some team in the NBA... and i'm glad that it is orlando. We still have enough money to lock up Jameer, and more importantly Dwight. I think that this signing is going to pay off, and Orlando was in need of a player that can draw double and triple teams away from Dwight. Rashard can really help do that and he will spread the floor... he's a consistent scoring threat (which is what we needed). What else was out there that would have been a better sign for this season than rashard?
> 
> As for Darko... we don't need him or his ego. There are plenty of big men that we could nab that would be just as servicable as Darko (ie kurt thomas). We also have Gortat playing EXTREMELY well in the summer league, and he has almost an identical game as Darko... I'm not losing any sleep over Darko walking.


Honestly this just sounds like someone resigned to the fact that his team will mire in mediocrity. I thought getting a better point than Jameer was a primary goal. Do you really this team as constructed can get past the 1st round of the playoffs?

Ego or no Ego, Darko was good insurance just in case something happens to one of your starting bigs. You think Gortat can do the same?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see who you are bidding against.Who else was in a great big hurry to offer Lewis a MAX deal?Teams may have been interested in a S&T,but nobody else was going to make a deal where Lewis ended up with this sort of money.It's just absurd


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

There was an outrage, when we offer Joe Johnson 60 million, he's not even as good, and is about to make almost twice as much?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jesus freaking christ!

127 million?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

And it gave Seattle something like a 13 million dollar trade exception I think. I'm not all that versed in the CBA. Just a horrible deal for Orlando.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

HB said:


> Honestly this just sounds like someone resigned to the fact that his team will mire in mediocrity. I thought getting a better point than Jameer was a primary goal. Do you really this team as constructed can get past the 1st round of the playoffs?
> 
> *Ego or no Ego, Darko was good insurance just in case something happens to one of your starting bigs. You think Gortat can do the same?*


I dont think that he will do the same as Darko, that would just be a really bold statement... but Darko just doesn't provide enough to this team and we just wouldn't be able to sign a free agent AND darko... unless we were to sign a low key free agent. Darko just hasn't done enough to deserve a long term deal IMO. I just feel like Darko is a dime a dozen big man... he's good, but not a key piece of this organization, i know that a lot will disagree, but he just hasn't done enough to warrant what he is asking for.

the primary goal this offseason was to sign someone that would come in and take some of the focus off of Dwight... mission accomplished...

It would have been nice to bring a 1 in that is better than Jameer... but not the focus. Jameer is serviceable and had an off year... he could easily pick his game up and have an awesome season, maybe with the new coaching staff, he will learn how to utilize his talents, instead of chucking up shots when there is nothing there... keep in mind that there are still good points around in free agency that would all be an upgrade IMO..

steve blake, chucky atkins, the glove, mo williams, and keep in mind that we still have diener who IMO deserves more PT... his Assist to Turnover ratio is really good and he is great at managing the floor.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> That's no surprise, considering he'd just received a six-year contract worth more than $110 million with the Magic and an opportunity he coveted to play with All-Star center Dwight Howard on a team that Lewis believes could quickly become a major factor in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> Lewis formally joined the Magic on Wednesday, leaving the Seattle SuperSonics after nine seasons when the teams completed a sign-and-trade deal. The Magic sent Seattle a conditional second-round pick, while the SuperSonics earned a trade exception believed to be in the $9 million range.


Link

*ITS OFFICIAL NOW!!!*


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> And it gave Seattle something like a 13 million dollar trade exception I think. I'm not all that versed in the CBA. *Just a horrible deal for Orlando.*


it was 9 million trade exception... 

It is certainly costing us a LOT of money and we are taking a huge risk... i understand... but it's so easy for everyone to jump on this board and say that we got ripped off, bad deal, overpaid... SO, i ask what else is out there? who else could we get this offseason that would help this organization and Dwight for the next 5 years? who else is a guaranteed legitimate scoring threat? does anyone who says that this is a horrible deal have any better ideas?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> it was 9 million trade exception...
> 
> It is certainly costing us a LOT of money and we are taking a huge risk... i understand... but it's so easy for everyone to jump on this board and say that we got ripped off, bad deal, overpaid... SO, i ask what else is out there? who else could we get this offseason that would help this organization and Dwight for the next 5 years? who else is a guaranteed legitimate scoring threat? does anyone who says that this is a horrible deal have any better ideas?


Well, you could save the money for next year and try to sign someone worth the money (Agent Zero??). The FA class of 2008 is leaps and bounds better then this years. Still, it is obvious the Magic were forced to hand out a horrible contract to a one-dimensional player because they are so close to contending and couldn't afford to be patient.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

nammer21 said:


> Well, you could save the money for next year and try to sign someone worth the money (Agent Zero??). The FA class of 2008 is leaps and bounds better then this years. Still, it is obvious the Magic were forced to hand out a horrible contract to a one-dimensional player because they are so close to contending and couldn't afford to be patient.


how do we know the players set to be Unrestricted FA next year don't get extensions this year or right after the season ends next year? you can't plan for next year's offseason this year because there's no way for anyone to predict what happens and who's available. 

besides, i dont see how a ball hogging score first point guard is any better than rashard... we've already had one of those...

if the magic didn't pay him that money... someone else would have... maybe not a 6 year deal, but he would have been overpaid REGARDLESS... better it be Orlando that gives him the deal IMO. our offense will be run through rashard and dwight and this will be the first time that rashard doesn't have to be option #2 on a team.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> how do we know the players set to be Unrestricted FA next year don't get extensions this year or right after the season ends next year? you can't plan for next year's offseason this year because there's no way for anyone to predict what happens and who's available.
> 
> besides, i dont see how a ball hogging score first point guard is any better than rashard... we've already had one of those...
> 
> if the magic didn't pay him that money... someone else would have... maybe not a 6 year deal, but he would have been overpaid REGARDLESS... better it be Orlando that gives him the deal IMO. our offense will be run through rashard and dwight and this will be the first time that rashard doesn't have to be option #2 on a team.



Who else could have paid him that much money? It seems a bit like you were bidding against yourselves. Don't get me wrong, Rashard is a great addition. I was hoping Portland could get him, and I know they tried. You might have been better served getting Wallace though.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Who else could have paid him that much money? It seems a bit like you were bidding against yourselves. Don't get me wrong, Rashard is a great addition. I was hoping Portland could get him, and I know they tried. You might have been better served getting Wallace though.


i dont know about wallace bro...

he's shown improvement and is off a good season (who isn't their contract year)... but his offensive game is still developing whereas rashard game is already polished with room for improvement. Wallace is asking for 10 mil plus and a long term deal... he is asking for a good chunk of change.

The rashard signing was done for 1 reason... OFFENSE.

Wallace is a great player, dont get me wrong, but he is a box score filler that is good at everything but cannot take over games offensively consistently. orlando was asking the availability of wallace, but obviously they were happier with signing rashard.

other teams that were bidding on rashard were milwaukee, houston, miami, and seattle were all looking to sign him...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Really overpaid for this guy, but he is going to deliver the 22pts and 6rbs that they expect. I'd say he would be worth 6yrs/$85M, but that would be the maximum I'd be willing to give him. They're saying this deal could pay him $123M total...that's ridiculous!

Lewis, Redick, Turkoglu...this team has some bombers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Honestly this just sounds like someone resigned to the fact that his team will mire in mediocrity. I thought getting a better point than Jameer was a primary goal. Do you really this team as constructed can get past the 1st round of the playoffs?
> 
> Ego or no Ego, Darko was good insurance just in case something happens to one of your starting bigs. You think Gortat can do the same?



Who called getting a point than Jameer a primary goal? I don't recall seeing anyone saying that. Sounds like you are making that up or maybe that is what you hoped Orlando would do.

Jameer didn't have a good year. I think he'll really bounce back under SVG instead of Hill.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> Who called getting a point than Jameer a primary goal? I don't recall seeing anyone saying that. Sounds like you are making that up or maybe that is what you hoped Orlando would do.
> 
> Jameer didn't have a good year. I think he'll really bounce back under SVG instead of Hill.


werd... same take i had.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I wish people would stop saying we should've "saved the cap room" for the free agent class of 2008. You do realize we couldn't give Howard a contract extension this summer if we wanted to do that?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> I wish people would stop saying we should've "saved the cap room" for the free agent class of 2008. You do realize we couldn't give Howard a contract extension this summer if we wanted to do that?


werd hobojoe...

i'm tired of hearing the same thing... it's ridiculous to think that we should shoot for a player that is NOT a guarantee. This offseason is a big part of the plan to lock up key ingredients for the next 5 years... the organization is NOT looking to wait around for the perfect scenario and pray that we can piece a fantasy team together over a 5 year period...

cap space is not like roll over minutes boys..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hah ... apparently Seattle wanted Jameer, Redick, Ariza, and two future firsts in order for us to do a sign and trade to keep Darko. Wow. Welcome to crazy land.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> hah ... apparently Seattle wanted Jameer, Redick, Ariza, and two future firsts in order for us to do a sign and trade to keep Darko. Wow. Welcome to crazy land.


:laugh: Every good young player (minus Dwight) and TWO 1st rounders for Darko?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

With Otis as the GM, it isn't like those first rounders are going to help the team


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

...I'm not sure how to express what I'm feeling right now. Who exactly was going to sign Rashard for that money if we didn't offer it? Seattle? The place he obviously didn't want to be with all that turmoil.

$110 million dollars over 6 years? Wow. Why? We're now over the cap for the next 6+ years if this doesn't work out. Remember the last time we tried this, 7 years ago. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

well the last time this happened, it was for a player that already came with a bum ankle... should've raised some flags.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I`m glad Otis stepped up and spent some money this off season. Sure Lewis may be getting over payed, but you have to over pay to get the best player on the market (and keep him happy). I think people are underestimating our chances to contend this year.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

X-Factor said:


> I`m glad Otis stepped up and spent some money this off season. Sure Lewis may be getting over payed, but you have to over pay to get the best player on the market (and keep him happy). I think people are underestimating our chances to contend this year.


yeayi yeayyyii

well said x...

you should have posted this EXACTLY this in the lewis overpayed thread.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Rashard Lewis Press Conference Transcript
> 
> 
> July 11, 2007
> ...


Link

I enjoyed this read... it's just a transcript of the press conference with SVG, Smith, and Lewis... The bold parts are what stuck out when i read this...


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> yeayi yeayyyii
> 
> well said x...
> 
> you should have posted this EXACTLY this in the lewis overpayed thread.


HAahahahah. Keep defending this signing. Only a delusional Magic fan with a hard-on for Mr. Smith could defend this. I think a pre-requisite for being a compentent GM is the ability to add.... so... Hmmmmmm. Billups @ 60 million and G.Wallace @ 55-60 mill = Rashard Lewis!! Freaky Deaky Math!! 

Well, with one of the most incompetent front offices in the league, you guys will be contending for the 6-8 playoff spot in the east for a long time. Congrats!!!!


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

nammer21 said:


> HAahahahah. Keep defending this signing. Only a delusional Magic fan with a hard-on for Mr. Smith could defend this. I think a pre-requisite for being a compentent GM is the ability to add.... so... Hmmmmmm. Billups @ 60 million and G.Wallace @ 55-60 mill = Rashard Lewis!! Freaky Deaky Math!!
> 
> Well, with one of the most incompetent front offices in the league, you guys will be contending for the 6-8 playoff spot in the east for a long time. Congrats!!!!


this is coming from a guy who has 50 posts when he signed up in 2004... oh yea... this is also the guy who says we should save up our money like roll over minutes and wait for Gilbert Arenas... *what a joke!!*

you have yet to contribute anything to this board that shows you know anything about anything in the NBA... i've checked...

let me school you on something youngin...

no one in here has defended otis on the amount that he's paying rashard (you'd know that if you could read)... he paid that to ENSURE that we would get rashard (the best FA on the market). everyone that follows the magic (which you obviously dont) knows that this team was in dire need of an offensive threat (which lewis is) after mr. t MAC left the building. We are happy that otis has finally done something that we KNOW will change the look of this team offensively. In years past he has TRIED to pull deals that would build for the future, but guess what... it didn't work so we went another route... win NOW! it is certainly a risk, but every team has one... or two... sometimes these things work out... sometimes they dont, but thats part of the game and part of this business.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

MickyEyez said:


> this is coming from a guy who has 50 posts when he signed up in 2004... oh yea... this is also the guy who says we should save up our money like roll over minutes and wait for Gilbert Arenas... *what a joke!!*
> 
> you have yet to contribute anything to this board that shows you know anything about anything in the NBA... i've checked...
> 
> ...


Listen, buddy. I wouldn't go around calling out people because of their sign up dates, post counts, etc.. You're not exactly an old timer yourself. I'm a Magic supporter myself, but you are delusional. You also haven't been around these boards for a full year yet.



> you have yet to contribute anything to this board that shows you know anything about anything in the NBA... i've checked...


Are you serious? Next time you have a go at someone about being a "youngin'" you should perhaps consider how immature and young you come off as with pathetic attempts at proper sentence structure.

I'd much rather have kept our money and signed Gilbert next year for this amount. We would have had to have traded for a maxed out veteran in his last year to sign Dwight to an extension now, but that shouldn't have been a massive problem. Ensuring that we had the cap space to sign Arenas to a similar contract would have been tricky, but manageable.

In the end nobody is disputing that Rashard is a bad player, or doesn't fit with our roster. It's the contract. Who were we bidding against exactly to have to pay over the odds? Rashard will be 28 come the season, is he going to be worth this money at the age of 33-34? I don't think that we paid the going-rate for a Lewis type player. I'm hoping Lewis works out and flourishes in the Eastern Conference with a new system, but he's got a lot to do to live up to $16 million + a year.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

This deal is terrible. TERRIBLE. Rashard Lewis is a good player, not a great player. He's a terrific scorer, but he is one dimensional and soft. This deal does nothing to make Orlando contenders. Hell, they still aren't even a lock for the playoffs. This might be the most ridiculous contract ever in the history of ever.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

lw... i didn't think this was an online english class, so my apologies on the "poor sentence structure".

i'm not delusional, you obviously haven't read much of any of the threads that are already up on this board, because i have stated time and time again that the deal was not a good one, but it was good for the organization to bring someone in now that could help win. 

as for you going on and on about how we could have saved for GA and we could've done this and that... that is just ridiculous. How do you know that Washington doesn't extend him? how do you know that there isn't another team next year that he would rather play for? the point is that you do NOT know this... no one but GA knows this. we cannot plan our future based on dream scenarios... 

and i'm the delusional one...

as for my join date and posts... i have contributed to this board regularly and i know you have as well... so back off.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

MickyEyez said:


> lw... i didn't think this was an online english class, so my apologies on the "poor sentence structure".
> 
> i'm not delusional, you obviously haven't read much of any of the threads that are already up on this board, because i have stated time and time again that the deal was not a good one, but it was good for the organization to bring someone in now that could help win.
> 
> ...


Your apology is accepted, don't fret.

So then we look for another free agent next year, when it's a superior market. If Arenas isn't interested, sign someone else. It's a hypothetical situation and Gilbert is a name who isn't necessarily happy with the stagnant progress in Washington.

As for your post count and join date, if you're going to dish out that **** to nammer21, you should expect to take it too. And here is where I quote you:



MickyEyez to Nammer21 said:


> this is coming from a guy who has 50 posts when he signed up in 2004... oh yea...


Congratulations on your contribution to the board, we are all very appreciative. I have taken your advice to "back off" and will try not to be tempted into a response. Please don't send me any viruses/hack my computer, I am seriously backing off.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Nammer21

i wanna apologize for taking any cheap shots and it was definitely unnecessary for me to post the shroud remarks that i did. your post came off to me as a slap to all Magic fans, but you are certainly entitled to your opinions and i made a mistake.


----------

